# what if im already dead????



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

has anyone ever thought this,i know it sounds odd be these odd thoughts seem to be the norm with me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

puppyskin said:


> has anyone ever thought this,i know it sounds odd be these odd thoughts seem to be the norm with me.


I thought this plenty of times.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes I thought it for a while. I actually made myself believe I was a ghost at one time and that I was living in routine. I also thought what is it like to die and will I know when I am dead? I have come up with all crazy ideas, but we are all alive and well. We are just in a different state of mind that will pass.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

would you say it was an anxiety type thought?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

puppyskin said:


> would you say it was an anxiety type thought?


Yes, i would say it could be. Does the thought scare you and make you panic??


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I usually go beyond this, I'm like "What if this universe doesn't even exist? What if we're just some weird small thing inside another huge universe or something like that..."


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

For some reason i dont have these thoughts as bad as i did when i first got dp.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I usually go beyond this, I'm like "What if this universe doesn't even exist? What if we're just some weird small thing inside another huge universe or something like that..."


Haha me too. In a way we kind of are since we really don't know what else in the universe even exists. Thoughts like this really make me value the lesser creatures.

I still have the thoughts, but I try not to obsess about them like I first did when I got DP.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

its probably less scary now than it was at first,but it sort of makes me freak a little and leaves me bewildered.would you say this is a normal dp thought process??


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

puppyskin said:


> its probably less scary now than it was at first,but it sort of makes me freak a little and leaves me bewildered.would you say this is a normal dp thought process??


Yes, a lot of people with DP have these thoughts.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

this is the closest thing to psychosis without being psychotic in my opinion,very surreal.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

puppyskin said:


> this is the closest thing to psychosis without being psychotic in my opinion,very surreal.


Yes, it really seems that way, since you're so out of touch with everything. The other night I was sitting on my bed and thought, "This is probably what it feels like to be dead." As hard and unreal as it seems, you MUST remind yourself that this is in fact DP, that you ARE alive, despite feeling dead and non-existant. I try my best to remind myself these things everyday. So hard. Just go away already, right?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

puppyskin said:


> this is the closest thing to psychosis without being psychotic in my opinion,very surreal.


On a good note I have read phychosis can not be present when you have DP because your brain is already protecting itself from things like that. You don't lose touch with reality when having DP you just feel spacey and dreamy. It will fade just try not to think about weird asinine thoughts because it doesn't help. YOU are in control of your body and what you do. YOU are still yourself DP isn't a part of you its a temporary natural reaction. Try to ignore it.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Yes, it really seems that way, since you're so out of touch with everything. The other night I was sitting on my bed and thought, "This is probably what it feels like to be dead." As hard and unreal as it seems, you MUST remind yourself that this is in fact DP, that you ARE alive, despite feeling dead and non-existant. I try my best to remind myself these things everyday. So hard. Just go away already, right?


anxiety gets in the way of trying to reconnect with things for me,a double edge sword,vicious circle.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> On a good note I have read phychosis can not be present when you have DP because your brain is already protecting itself from things like that. You don't lose touch with reality when having DP you just feel spacey and dreamy. It will fade just try not to think about weird asinine thoughts because it doesn't help. YOU are in control of your body and what you do. YOU are still yourself DP isn't a part of you its a temporary natural reaction. Try to ignore it.


also if we were psychotic we wouldnt be on this website,we would think nothing is wrong with us at least we know something is not right with our state of minds.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed, you wouldn't be worried about your thoughts if you had psychosis. By coming here and thinking you are messed up... you don't have psychosis.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Haha me too. In a way we kind of are since we really don't know what else in the universe even exists. Thoughts like this really make me value the lesser creatures.
> 
> I still have the thoughts, but I try not to obsess about them like I first did when I got DP.


Well, I can go trough the day without thinking about this if I'm constantly distracted, but as soon as I have a single thought about it, I'm screwed.. instant panic

And yeah, this has also made me feel horrible for the small insects and stuff, I used to crush them just because they looked weird as hell, now I just can't because hey I wouldn't like to be crushed by some giant lol

But I'm quite sure I have these thoughts because it's all about trust or something, because when you're born, your parents tell you what to do and what not to, and you learn the rest from the rest, but seriously, everything we know until now we know it because people tell us, and who told them? I think that I don't trust people anymore in a way.. that everything I know about life may be wrong, and that there's no meaning in all of this.. This makes me feel so bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

puppyskin said:


> has anyone ever thought this,i know it sounds odd be these odd thoughts seem to be the norm with me.


This actually is my number one concern. Well this and thinking that I could also be in a coma in a hospital somewhere. Either way, I am not completely convinced that this isn't just some dream. The thing is, I don't remember dying. I'm pretty sure you would.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> This actually is my number one concern. Well this and thinking that I could also be in a coma in a hospital somewhere. Either way, I am not completely convinced that this isn't just some dream. The thing is, I don't remember dying. I'm pretty sure you would.


I thought of the coma thing too! That was my first thought when I got DP. Funny how we all come up with the same ideas on our own...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I thought of the coma thing too! That was my first thought when I got DP. Funny how we all come up with the same ideas on our own...


I've heard around that when people reconnect with Reality that they feel like they just woke up from a coma. They say that one doesn't remember what DP was like to experience. And they feel like they just woke up from a long dream.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've heard around that when people reconnect with Reality that they feel like they just woke up from a coma. They say that one doesn't remember what DP was like to experience. And they feel like they just woke up from a long dream.


I know its so strange. Mine subsides sometimes to where the point that I feel like I felt stupid for even believing in DP, but then it always hits me again!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's strange but I've never had these weird thoughts about the universe and what is reality etc. All I know is that I feel weird. I sometimes wonder what death feels like and maybe dp lessens the fear a little because it seems similar to death. But no I don't obsess about any weird thoughts at all. I'm science-minded and I'm just waiting for the scientists to to come up with all the answers. Hopefully aliens will land and tell us the answers to the universe. That way it won't take so long lol.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

flat said:


> It's strange but I've never had these weird thoughts about the universe and what is reality etc. All I know is that I feel weird. I sometimes wonder what death feels like and maybe dp lessens the fear a little because it seems similar to death. But no I don't obsess about any weird thoughts at all. I'm science-minded and I'm just waiting for the scientists to to come up with all the answers. Hopefully aliens will land and tell us the answers to the universe. That way it won't take so long lol.


Your extremely lucky


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i think this very often. 
a shity thought


----------



## dylan44444 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, those thoughts really suck. My common one is "What if life is eternal recurrance and you just repeat the same life over and over again? With the same problems, choices, and issues. What if DP is subconscious awareness of it?" I've also had the "Nothing matters it's all just pointless events with no reason" thought a few times. What really matters though is that you don't think that way all the time.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've heard around that when people reconnect with Reality that they feel like they just woke up from a coma. They say that one doesn't remember what DP was like to experience. And they feel like they just woke up from a long dream.


Interesting, maybe i am getting close to recovery


----------



## nonny58 (Apr 13, 2008)

puppyskin said:


> has anyone ever thought this,i know it sounds odd be these odd thoughts seem to be the norm with me.


I often think that I am already dead, and this life is my hell.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I once woke up suddenly, realizing that one day I will be dead. I mean really understanding it, that was scary. But if I'm going to die someday, that must mean I'm alive now. So yeah, we are all alive, just in another (temporary) state of mind.


----------

